# Beverage of choice?



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 22, 2003)

Considering this is a 'bar', abet an electronic one, I thought it would be a good place to swap drink ideas, both alchoholic and non-alchoholic in nature.


My prefered beverage is tea.  Currently, Bubble Tea, though I've yet to fins anything to beat a glass of fresh brewed iced tea with a twist of lemon and a lightly crushed sprig of mint.

For those evenings out, Long Island Iced Tea is a definate good thing...though I'm partial to a fine aged mead.

:cheers:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 22, 2003)

Bubble tea?? Never heard of that one!

Hm...i'm not sure if i have a favorite...can't go wrong with soda.

but for a buzz give me a smirnoff triple black or another malt *grin* (yes, i can get buzzed off one...*sigh* such a lightweight..)


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

...my drink is the Alabama Slammer...but I also enjoy Smirnoff Triple Black...or a Kahlua and creme....mmmm...alcoholic chocolate milk....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Bubble tea?? Never heard of that one!
> 
> Hm...i'm not sure if i have a favorite...can't go wrong with soda.
> ...



Bubbletea info: http://www.brightest-star.net/bubbletea/

also: http://www.bubbleteasupply.com/index.php?page=what.html


> The U.S. is also now feeling the growth. Hundreds of locations serve Bubble Tea in California alone. You may be wondering, "What is Bubble Tea and how did this all begin"?
> 
> Bubble Tea originated in Taiwan in the early 1980's at a small tea stand.
> Elementary school children would look forward to buying a cup of refreshing tea after a long, hard day of work and play. Tea stands were set up in front of the schools and would compete for business with the best selling tea. One concession owner became popular with her tea when she started adding different fruit flavoring to her tea. Because of the sweet and cool taste, children loved the taste. Soon, other concessions heard about the "unique" and popular tea, so they started to add flavoring to their teas. When adding flavor, the tea and flavoring needed to be shaken well for a good all around taste. This formed bubbles in the drink, which came to be known as "Bubble Tea."
> ...



Its good stuff...I keep telling my 1 shop, add a shot of rum to their PinaCollada bubble tea....heh.....  *hic*


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 22, 2003)

favorite alcohol drink: margarita or pina colada
favorite shot: oatmeal cookie
favorite non-alcohol drink: iced tea or horchata


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 22, 2003)

Alcohol: Bushmills Irish Whiskey, either in Diet Soda, or in soda water with a lime.

Non-alcoholic: Water, I guess, or iced tea w/ no sweetner and a lemon.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2003)

Just a cola for me. For drinks, white wine.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 22, 2003)

Well, ya just can't beat Tesco Value Orange juice 

(OK, one for the Brits that  )

Ian.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 22, 2003)

1. water
2. code red mt. dew
3. long island iced tea
:asian:


----------



## lhommedieu (Sep 22, 2003)

See:  http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/beer.htm

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 22, 2003)

I dislike wine -- except two. an apple and a blueberry from Maryland that i had a bit of over thanksgiving last year.

alabama slammers are good, but i haven't taken many shots in my life -- so far


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

...I like my Alabama's....along with Buttery Nipples....3/4 Butterscotch Schnapps, 1/4 Bailey's, don't mix...the Bailey's sits on the top...yum yum.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 22, 2003)

ooh! yummy!


----------



## pknox (Sep 22, 2003)

Beer is always good.  I'm partial to IPAs, amber lagers, and stouts.  But if you're mixing drinks, look for Goya Lemon-Lime soda (it should be in the "Spanish foods" section of the supermarket) -- it has just the right amount of tartness in it to perfectly blend with gin, tequila, or both.  Chill and sip.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

...I'm not down with tequilla...any drink where an animal lives in it is not on my list...:shrug:


----------



## pknox (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I'm not down with tequilla...any drink where an animal lives in it is not on my list...:shrug: *



I guess you won't be drinking any of our tap water here in NJ then either.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

well it doesn't take much to make me all warm and fuzzy feeling   

I used to drink Dewar's .. then went on a Martini phase .. man those can kick you when you don't expect it~!

Tanqueray and Tonic  back when...

Koolaid shots.. *blinks*
Kahlua n' a dash of cream.. or the black russians.. Drink a few of those and you don't know where you are...or really care..

Wine does weird things to my brain *chortles*

Used to do the beer thing.. but gave up all carbonated beverages a few years ago.. 
no sodas or anything bubbly..

Fruitworks, Tangerine citrus.. Watermelon Ice Gatorade.. 
Sweet Tea only during the day..cuz the caffeine makes me nuts.. 
Coffee with french vanilla creamer.. fat free of course ..
and pretty much any fruit juice


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *well it doesn't take much to make me all warm and fuzzy feeling   *



I think this is the wrong forum for that....:rofl: 





> *Wine does weird things to my brain *chortles**




...I would have never thought that.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I think this is the wrong forum for that....:rofl:
> 
> 
> ...




it's a bar.. so there.. I can get all warm an fuzzy here if I want to.. *ahhh memories 

*makes a face at you... *sips my gatorade*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *it's a bar.. so there.. I can get all warm an fuzzy here if I want to.. *ahhh memories
> 
> *makes a face at you... *sips my gatorade* *



ack....::turns to stone::......little help here....please...anyone..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 22, 2003)

Hm...should i give away me and lindy's way of making pepsi blue NOT taste like crap...i think i shall...


Lindy is one of my best friends, btw. But anyway, we made this one day when no 'rents were home. My parents (well, just dad now) has a closest devoted to storage of liquor. Mostly scotch. But anyway. After raiding the local Acme for sushi (*grin*) and other stuff, we wanded down to the liquor closet and took a survey. We named our mix Green Fuzzies...cuz Lindy "felt all fuzzy and warm" afterwards and if ya use a certain Kool-Aid, it'll turn green.  Hehe


All ya need is a bottle of pepsi blue, a packet of the color changing Kool Aid -- stawberry flavored (well, about half the packet), sugar, Southern Comfort, and water to thin it the frick out.

Mix the pepsi, kool aid, sugar, and water together. it'll taste pretty raunchy, but the southern comfort makes it taste better. if it gets thick cuz of the kool aid, add more water. Add southern comfort to taste 


it goes good with sushi, actually. we couldn't do shots cuz no one here has shot glasses and i dared to not venture to my sister's room cuz she'd ***** me to hell. Hehehehehehee!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *ack....::turns to stone::......little help here....please...anyone.. *



*pushes you over*


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *ack....::turns to stone::......little help here....please...anyone.. *



*shakes head... doomed you be....*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> **pushes you over*  *



...dude!...::breaks into pieces...::...um....Tess....I need to be redrawn...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...dude!...::breaks into pieces...::...um....Tess....I need to be redrawn... *



*gets out crayons... *sighs* yesh  you do... *glares at Abbey.. get me a drink lass.. I'm gonna need it.. tis is lengthy process here~!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **gets out crayons... *sighs* yesh  you do... *glares at Abbey.. get me a drink lass.. I'm gonna need it.. tis is lengthy process here~!!! *



what the hell's so lengthy about painting by numbers...?:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *what the hell's so lengthy about painting by numbers...?:rofl: *



*clears throat.. where's that drink......


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **gets out crayons... *sighs* yesh  you do... *glares at Abbey.. get me a drink lass.. I'm gonna need it.. tis is lengthy process here~!!! *



Lengthy?

is this in metric?

:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **gets out crayons... *sighs* yesh  you do... *glares at Abbey.. get me a drink lass.. I'm gonna need it.. tis is lengthy process here~!!! *



*snags a drink for the Queen* ...oops, wrong forum! 


anyway *hands over the drink*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

...nah...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **clears throat.. where's that drink......  *



Abbey's usually a little slow on the draw...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *Abbey's usually a little slow on the draw... *



*prods with a crayon*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> **prods with a crayon* *



...ouch...damnit...ouch...damnit...ouch..._damnit_...the lower belt shall be introduced to The Rod of Retribution.......:2pistols:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...ouch...damnit...ouch...damnit...ouch...damnit...the lower belt shall be introduced to The Rod of Retribution.......:2pistols: *




*holds back comment*


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 24, 2003)

> ...I'm not down with tequilla...any drink where an animal lives in it is not on my list...


   Umm, the worm doesn't "live" for very long in a bottle of tequila.  I picked up a bottle of "Dos Gusanos" te-kill-ya in Tiajuana back in the early 90s.  It had two worms in the bottom (hence the name).  Eat the worm.... eat the worm....  concentrated tequila!!  That bottle is one of the reasons that I don't drink any more.:barf: :toilclaw: 

After my tequila days I moved on to straight shots of Jack with a beer chaser.  Now a days it's coffee, green tea or water.  I think I've had alchohol maybe once in the last year and that was a bottle of sake the last time I went to a Japanese restaurant.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 24, 2003)

Ok, I know diddlysquitch about alky, really..... isn't tequilla made from agave cactus? i heard somewhere that some tequilla is...

or am i getting drinks cumfuzzled again...i know agave cactus is in the Fuze drink i like -- which gets added to the list of fav. non-alky drinks...


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 24, 2003)

I think the main ingredient in most of the tequila I've ever had was kerosene!


----------



## TangSooGuy (Sep 24, 2003)

In no particular order:

Mtn Dew Livewire
Raspberry Tea
Ocean Spray Cran-Grape
Water- I'm partial to Dasani, actually
Yuengling Lager - the beer of the gods, if you can't get it, you're missing out
Any of the Arbor Mist Wines...


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 24, 2003)

www.ianchadwick.com/tequila/ 
Try this link out for info on tequila.

An interesting note on alchohol: the county where Jack Daniels whiskey is distilled is a dry county!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 24, 2003)

thanks. i be an idiot when it comes to alcohol...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 24, 2003)

I do like Schnapps, esp. Peppermint, and an occasional watermelon licquer...


----------



## Elfan (Sep 24, 2003)

Water.


----------

